# تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الثانى من الصيام الكبير  أحد التجربة على الجبل الجزء الثانى



## fikry (21 مارس 2013)

*تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الثانى من الصيام الكبير
أحد التجربة على الجبل الجزء الثانى*

*التجربة الثانية*
*بيقول أن أبليس أخذ المسيح إلى المدينة المقدسة أورشليم وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل والهيكل كان أرتفاعه عالى جدا ويقال أنه يصل إلى 46 دور وقاله مكتوب ,هو مش أنت رديت عليا فى التجربة الأولانية وقلت بالمكتوب طيب أنا حأجيب لك المكتوب «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ، فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ».وفى وعد بيقول كده والآية دى موجوده فى مزمور 91: 11- 12  11لأَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوكَ فِي كُلِّ طُرْقِكَ. 12عَلَى الأَيْدِي يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِئَلاَّ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ. , ولكن الشيطان شال كلمة فى كل طرقك وسنتعرض ليها لاحقا , يعنى أرمى نفسك من هذا العلو الشاهق وسترى فى الحال أنك أنت أبن الله الملائكة شايلينك وحاملينك وينزلوا بيك على الأرض حتى أى حجر لن تقع عليه أو تصطدم بيه ,مش أنت بتتمسك بالمكتوب أنا حأحاربك بالمكتوب وأن كانت التجربة الأولى موجهه إلى الجسد اللى جاع فالتجربة هنا موجهه إلى النفس وحانشوف خطورة المحاربات النفسية وزى ما قولنا أن التجارب اللى حاربها المسيح مع الشيطان كانت كلها على مستوى الفكر ,وعرفنا خطورة الفكر فى أن أى خطية بتبدأ من الفكر فالأنسان بيفكر ويدخل فى حوار أولا وتتبلور الفكرة الى حيز التنفيذ فتكون خطية وموت لو كان الفكر مغلوب وتكون حياة لو كان الفكر منتصرا ,وكما قلت التجربة هنا موجهه للنفس والحرب موجهه لدور الله الآب اللى قال أنه سيرسل ملائكة يحملوك ونشوف ربنا بينفذ الكلام اللى بيقوله والا لأ وأن كان فى التجربة الأولى حاول أن يشككه فى عناية الآب وصلاحه بأنه أزاى يسيبك جوعان ومحتاج ومالوش حق فقوم خلص نفسك وحول الحجارة إلى خبز وكل وأزاى أبوك يسيبك جوعان كدة ده أب مش كويس وهو هنا حاول يحارب صلاح الآب وعناية الآب ورعاية الآ وعناية الآب ,وبعدين فى التجربة دى بدأ يقول ده الآب ده ما بيعملش حاجة والله ده ساكت ,طيب ما تشوف الكلام اللى وعد بيه حايتنفذ والا لأ ,وناخذ بالنا أن فكرة الشيطان لما أخذه على جناح الهيكل ونتذكر أن المرة الأخيرة راح المسيح للشيطان فى البرية التى هى مسكن الشياطين ,ولكن دلوقتى الشيطان قال له لأ أنا حأروح لحد عندك عند المدينة المقدسة وحأوديك على جناح الهيكل أقدس مكان فى الأرض كلها ,فأنت جئت لحد عندى لأ أنا ماأستحقش وهذا هو فكر الشيطان أو يعنى عايز يقول كده لأ تعالى نروح فى أقدس مكان فى الآرض وأنا مش حأبعدك عن المقدسات ولا عن الهيكل ولا عن المدينة المقدسة لأ أحنا حانعيش فى المدينة المقدسة وحانروح الهيكل وحانقعد فيها لأنه كان بيهدف إلى شىء آخر ,وقال له أنت مش أبن الله طيب أنت جئت ليه ؟ لو جئت علشان الناس دى تآمن بيك طيب ما بسيطة خالص أنا ممكن أجعل الناس تآمن بيك فلو عملت اللى أنا حأقوله ليك ورميت نفسك من على جناح الهيكل وتيجى الملائكة وتشيلك ,ولوتذكرنا فى سفر اللاويين لما كان الكاهن بيبوق بالبوق صباحا وقت تقديم الذبيحة الصباحية فكل الناس بتنظر ناحية الهيكل لما بتسمع صوت البوق ,فأنت فى الوقت ده أرمى نفسك وحتلاقى الملائكة شايلاك وكل الناس حاتشوف المنظر ده وعلى طول حاتآمن بيك وننهى الموضوع ومفيش داعى بقى للصليب وللألم وللموت وللأهانة والكلام ده كله ,أنت مش عايزهم يآمنوا بيك أنا حأخليهم يآمنوا بيك ,والحقيقة الشيطان وأعوانه دارسين الكتاب المقدس كويس ولذلك بيقوله وأنا حأساعدك على تتميم نبوات الكتاب المقدس لأن فى نبوة لطيفة فى ملاخى"وهو آخر أنبياء العهد القديم ومن بعد ملاخى لم يجىء أحد يعلن كلمة ربنا غير يوحنا المعمدان" فى أصحاح 3: 1 1 هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.   وفضلت الناس مترقبة كلام ملاخى أنه يتم ,وده اللى حاول الشيطان يقوله بسيطة لما الناس تشوفك جاى فجأة ونازل من على جناح الهيكل فيقولوا أن الآية والنبوة بتاعة ملاخى قد تمت ,ويبقى أنتهى كل الموضوع ويبقى مفيش داعى للصليب ومفيش داعى للألم ومفيش داعى لكل الشغلانة دى فبمجرد ما حاترمى نفسك مجرد ما أن هم سيأمنوا بيك ,والسؤال طيب دى أيه علاقتها بالتجربة اللى أتجرب بيها آدم وحواء ؟ الحقيقة الرباط الثانى اللى أتربط بيه الأنسان بعد رباط الشهوة كان رباط الشك فلما الحية راحت لآدم وحواء فى الجنة قالت لهم "أحقا قال لكما الله" هل كلام ربنا اللى أتقال لكم ده صحيح ودى كانت محاولة التشكيك فى كلام ربنا وفعلا آدم وحواء وقعوا تحت سلطان الشك وهو عايز يحرمنا ليه هو الكلام اللى بيقوله صحيح لو أكلنوا من الشجرة موتا تموتوا وفى الحال الشيطان قال لهم "لن تموتا" لا الكلام بتاعه ده مش صحيح وشككهم فى كلام ربنا ووقع الأنسان تحت رباط الشك وأتربط بيه ربطة لدرجة أنه أصبح يشك فى وجود ربنا للأسف الشديد هذا هو العالم من حولنا اليوم ,أصبح الأنسان يشك فى صلاح ربنا وعناية ربنا ويشك فى محبة ربنا وفى الآخر بيشك فى نفسه ! وبالتالى بيشك فى الآخرين ,فالشك ده يعنى رباط مظلم جدا ومخيف ولو وقع الأنسان تحت أفكار الشك فأن تلك الأفكار تعصف بفكره بل تعصف بنفسه لو الأنسان شك ,فأنسان شكاك يعنى بيتخنق من كثر أفكار الشك ,فالشيطان راح هنا بيعمل نفس الفكرة وشكك فى وعود ربنا ,وماتشوف الكلام ده حايتم والا مش حايتم ,ده حايسيبك وحاتكتشف أنه ما بينفذش حاجة من اللى وعد بيه أو بيقوله ,فإذا كانت التجربة اللى فاتت أنت ليك ثقة جبارة فى الله وبتقول محدش يقدر يعيش إلا بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله وإذا كنت ثقتك بالله لهذه الدرجة طيب ما تشوف بقه وجرب وأختبر ربنا ,وهنا المسيح بيرد على طول " قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ»."ودى آية فى سفر التثنية ,والحقيقة السؤال هنا ليه الشيطان شال كلمة "فى كل طرقك"؟ وكأن المسيح لما بيرد عليه لأن الشيطان قال الآية ناقصة هو حايوصى ملائكته يحملونك لكل أنسان ماشى على الأرض وليس كل أنسان نازل من السماء ,أن كانت التجربة التانية بالأولى بتدخل فى رباط شك الأنسان تجاه الله لكن بتدل على نقطة أخطر من كده وهى المجد الذاتى أو البر الذاتى ,وأنت عايز أيه لما كل الناس تشوفك نازل من السماء والملائكة شايلاك ,وطبيعى حاتصفق لك وساعتها تثبت ذاتك ومجدك وكرامتك وكل الناس حاتجرى وراك لما تشوف العمل الجبار والمعجزة الجبارة اللى أنت عملتها دى وحاتآمن بيك وتمدحك وتخضع ليك وتكون أنت الكل فى الكل ,يعنى التجربة التانية أيضا هى المجد اللى الأنسان بيدور عليه ,ولو أخذنا بالنا أن ربنا دايما يطرح الأنسان للأرض علشان يرفعه لفوق والشيطان بيعمل العكس بيرفع الأنسان لفوق علشان ينزله مكسور الرقبة ,هى دى تجربة الكبرياء وهى أيضا كانت رباط آخر أتربط بيه الأنسان فى عبارة"تصيران مثل الله" لما آدم وحواء أحبوا يبقوا زى ربنا فالشيطان رفعهم لفوق قوى لحد ما أنزلهم مكسورى الرقبة وعليهم حكم بالموت ,ولكن ربنا بيعمل العكس بينزل الأنسان فى التراب لكى يرفعه من التراب وعلشان كده بيقول فى رسالة يعقوب 4: 6 6وَلَكِنَّهُ يُعْطِي نِعْمَةً أَعْظَمَ. لِذَلِكَ يَقُولُ: «يُقَاوِمُ اللَّهُ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا الْمُتَوَاضِعُونَ فَيُعْطِيهِمْ نِعْمَةً». و ياما ناس كثيرة بتحاول تثبت هذا المجد وأنها تبقى معروفة ومرموقة والكل بيتطلع إليها حتى ولو على طريق الغلط وحتى ولو على طريق الحياة الروحية ,وما هو الشيطان ممكن ما يقولش ليك أوعى تصلى أو أوعى تصوم أو ماتقرأش الكتاب المقدس أو ما تحضرش درس الكتاب أو ما تروحش الكنيسة ,بالعكس تماما ده الشيطان ممكن يشجعك جدا أنك تعمل كل اللى قلناه صلى وصوم وأحضر الكنيسة وأقرأ كثيرا فى الكتاب المقدس  ,وبعدين يعنى مفيش مانع أن أنت تقول للناس خبرتك وتقول للناس أختباراتك الروحية وهنا بداية السقوط ,فالشيطان يشجعك على الطريق الروحى ماهو مش عارف يشدك للناحية السلبية فيجيبك بضربة اليمين وطبعا ضربة اليسار هى الخطايا المعروفة (الشهوة والجنس وخلافه) ولو الأنسان أنتصر على ضربة اليسار يقوم الشيطان لاحقه بضربة فى اليمين اللى هى ضربة الكبرياء والمجد ,فيشجعك أنك تقول للناس على أختباراتك الروحية وأظهر مواهبك ,ما أنت برضه حاتكلمهم عن ربنا ,ولما حايشوفوك نازل من على جناح الهيكل والملائكة حاملينك فالناس حايقولوا آه ده ربنا أرسل الملائكة لتحملك وده كلامه بيتم ,والحقيقة الضربة اليمينية دى من أخطر التجارب ولذلك نجد أن القديس لوقا وضع هذه التجربة فى الآخر بينما القديس متى وضعها تانى تجربة لأن التجربة لما بتبقى موجهه للنفس وللمجد وللكرامة تكون من الخطورة جدا أنها ممكن تضيع حياة الأنسانوعلى فكرة من قرائتى لكتاب بستان الرهبان نجد فى ناس كثيرة وصلوا لهذه النقطة وسقطوا للأسف والشيطان ضحك عليهم وظهر لهم وقال لهم ده أنتم ربنا بيحبكم لكثرة جهادكم وصلواتكم وهو قرر أنه يأتى ويأخذكم ويصعد بيكم للسما لكن أطلع على الجبل وأرمى نفسك والناس حاتشوفك وأنت صاعد للسماء وياما فى بستان الرهبان قصص كثيرة ,وكيف أن الآباء المرشدين الروحيين كانوا بيعانوا مع الرهبان الصغيرين المندفعين فى الحياة الروحية من هذه النقطة ,والحقيقة الملائكة لا ترسل إلا للأنسان اللى ماشى على الأرض لكن اللى متشعلقين فى الهواء فوق مالهومش ولذلك المسيح قاله لأ "لا تجرب الرب إلهك" لأن الله غير خاضع لتجربة فالله موثوق فيه ومتأكدين منه ولا يوضع تحت التجربة ,وهو ده الشيطان بيحاول يعطى وعد ولكن المسيح بيرد بالوصية ,والحقيقة لو دققنا فى تعبير الشيطان حنلاقيه بيقول أطرح نفسك من على جناح الهيكل لأن ما يقدرش الشيطان يزقه ,والقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم بيقول تعبير لطيف قوى "لا يستطيع أحد أن يؤذيك إلا نفسك"يعنى ما نقولش الشيطان ضحك عليا ووقعنى لأنه ما يقدرش يزقك ومالوش سلطان أنه يزقك وأنت اللى بتزق نفسك بنفسك ,ولذلك يطلق على هذه التجربة تجربة الأقوياء أو اللى ليهم خبرة فى الحياة الروحية واللى بيظن فى نفسه أنه شىء ,ونجده بيقول أنا بأنصح الناس وبأعطيهم آرائى وخبرتى ,والحقيقة اليومين دول نلاقى ناس كثيرة بقى عندهم خبرات وعمالين يفيدوا الآخرين ويكلموهم يعنى ويرشدوهم وأصبح الكل مرشدين روحيين والأتنين للأسف بيضيعوا لأنه بيقول  فى متى 15: 14 14اُتْرُكُوهُمْ. هُمْ عُمْيَانٌ قَادَةُ عُمْيَانٍ. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَعْمَى يَقُودُ أَعْمَى يَسْقُطَانِ كِلاَهُمَا فِي حُفْرَةٍ». بالرغم أن يعقوب الرسول بيقول أيضا 3: 1 1 لاَ تَكُونُوا مُعَلِّمِينَ كَثِيرِينَ يَا إِخْوَتِي، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّنَا نَأْخُذُ دَيْنُونَةً أَعْظَمَ! لان كل واحد بيبدى بآرائه وبجهل ,والحقيقة السيد المسيح رفض نقطة الظهور رغم أن كان ممكن لما يعمل العملية دى آه الناس حاتقول أن نبوة ملاخى تمت فيه وبالتالى تآمن بيه لكن رب المجد ماكانش عايز كده ,وخرج من هذه التجربة وراح للتجربة الثالثة.
التجربة الثالثة
راح الشيطان واخد المسيح على طول 8ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً، وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا وكما نعرف فى التجربة الأولى الشيطان كان بيقول للمسيح ده دورك حول الحجارة إلى خبز وفى التجربة التانية ده دور ربنا وحايرسل الملائكة ويشيلوك ,ولكن فى التجربة التالتة بقى ده دور الشيطان 9وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أُعْطِيكَ هَذِهِ جَمِيعَهَا إِنْ خَرَرْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي».أعطيك أو أنا اللى حأديك وأنا بأكلمك أهو وبأقول لك حأديك كل هذه أن خررت وسجدت لى , الحقيقة الشيطان ده عجيب جدا ,أيضا من المعروف عن الشيطان أن كل هذه الممالك بتاعته وأسمه رئيس سلطان الهواء ورئيس هذا العالم وحتى المسيح لما كان بيتكلم قال فى يوحنا 14: 30 30لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً، لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ.  والمسيح أسماه هكذا رئيس هذا العالم وهذه الأرض خاضعة ليه ,والمسيح أعلن أن رئيس هذا العالم آت وليس له فى شىء لأنه لم يقدر أن يأخذ منى حاجة ومقدرش يملك منى حاجة ,زنأخذ بالنا نفس الفكرة برضه أن الشيطان نظر للمسيح وقال له أنت جيت ليه؟ هو أنت مش عايز العالم ده وجيت علشان تفديه وعلشان تخلصه وعلشان تملك عليه ,يا سيدى أنا مش عايزه خذه ,أعطيك كل هذه بس بلاش الصليب ,هو أحنا حنتخانق عليه لأ مش حانتخانق عليه لو أنت عايزه خذه وأنا مش عايزه ,والغريب أن الشيطان اللى بيغرينا دايما بالعالم علشان نفضل نتمسك بالعالم وبملكيتنا فى العالم ,أهو الشيطان عنده أستعداد أنه يسيب العالم ومش متمسك بيه ,لكن أحنا للأسف اللى بنتمسك بيه ,ولذلك قال للمسيح مش حانختلف ,العالم خذه وأنا سأعطيه لك أنا مش عايزه بس بلاش الصليب ومفيش داعى ليه وتتعب نفسك وتتجرب وتتهزق وتتهان وتتشتم وتجوز تجربة الموت ويحصل التخلى وووو .. فمفيش داعى لكل ده ,أنت عايزه حأديهولك لكن أعمل حاجة واحدة بس "خر وأسجد لى" والحقيقة الشيطان لم يكن يقصد أن ربنا يعبده يعنى لأ لأن معنى خر وأسجد لى أنك تقبل مشورتى وأقبل اللى أنا بأقوله وهذه هى يعنى أمنية الشيطان أن المسيح يقبل اللى هو بيقوله ,والحقيقة الشيطان عارف أن المسيح مش حايسجد له لكن كان كل أمنيته أنه يقبل مشورته وبدأ يفهم أن المسيح بيعمل حاجة معينة وهى بدد مشورة الشيطان ,وأن كان غلطة آدم وحواء فى الآول أنهم قبلوا مشورة الشيطان وخضعوا له ووافقوه على كلامه والمسيح جاى لينتقم للأنسان وعلشان كده كانت آخر ضربة كان الشيطان عايز يضربها جامده علشان ينجو بنفسه ,فكمان أنت يا مسيح أقبل مشورتى وسأعطيك اللى أنت عاوزه وسأعطيك كل العالم ,والحقيقة لو المسيح قبل مشورة الشيطان وقال له خلاص نأخذ العالم ويبقى العالم تبعى والموضوع أنتهى على كده يبقى الشيطان أنتصرعلى المسيح لأنه سيكون عمل نفس الغلطة اللى عملها آدم وحواء من قبله وقبلوا مشورة الشيطان ,الشيطان كان عايز المسيح يخضع لمشيئته ولكن نظر له المسيح 10حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ». يعنى قال له لا تخضع لمشورة أحد إلا لمشورة الله ولذلك حتى المسيح وهو آخذ جسد بشريتنا بيقول "ماجئت لأصنع مشيئتى بل مشيئة الذى أرسلنى" , فهذه التجربة هى تجربة الذات وحب الملكية والأنسان اللى عايز يتملك ,وهى نفس التجربة اللى وقع فيها آدم وحواء "لما حاتأكلوا من الشجرة تصيران مثل الله عارفين كل شىء"وعندكم كل حاجة وتملكوا كل حاجة ,وآه من تجربة حب الملكية ,وعايزين نتملك أشخاص ,وفلان ده يبقى تبعى ,والحقيقة مريض حب التملك بيغير دايما يعنى لو أنسان بيحب أنسان وهذا الآخر يجده يلاطف أنسان آخر بتشتعل فيه نيران الغيرة ويقول ده بتاعى ,حب تملك للأشخاص وللمادة وللنفوس وكل حاجة تبقى بتاعتى ,والطفل من هو وصغير بيتعلم هذه العبارة "دى بتاعتى أنا " حتى لو ماكانيتش بتاعته ويتخانقوا على اللعب ويقول دى بتاعتى أنا ونلاحظ على الأطفال الصغيرين أول ما بيتولدوا بيكون فى ريفلكس أو أنعكاس موجود فلو وضعت أصبعك فى يده ففى الحال يروح مطبق يده على أصبعك ! وضع أى شىء ,قلم أو ورقة أو أى شىء تلاقيه يروح مطبق أيده عليه ,وكأن أول لحظة الولادة الأنسان كده عايز يقول "أنا عايز آخذ وعايز أملك وعايز كل حاجة تكون لى وملكى " وأن كان لحظة الموت بيحصل العكس لازم يفتح أيده ولا يستطيع أن يطبقها ,وهو ده حب الملكية وعايزين نتملك اشخاص ونتملك مجتمع ونتملك مادة ونتملك أى شىء الأنسان بيحب يتملكه ,والمسيح هنا جاء يفك الرباط للتجربة اللى وقع فيها آدم وحواء ,وبسبب حب الملكية كثيرا ما يخضع الأنسان للشيطان ,وكل أعمال الناس اللى بتلجأ للسحر! والجان!والتوابع ! والشعوذة! ,لأن هى بتكون عايزه حاجة مش عارفة تحققها وفى شدة طلبها لهذه الحاجة ممكن حتى تلجأ للقوى الشريرة علشان تحقق لها اللى هى عايزاه مثل جماعة الساتانيزم Satanismوعبدة الشيطان وفكرتهم أن الشيطان قوة جبارة بتملك العالم وأحنا عايزين نتمتع ونملك العالم ,طيب خلاص نمشى وراه لكى نأخذ , فكانت تجربة الملكية دى من أشد التجارب اللى دايما بتتعب الأنسان , يعنى يوم ما الأنسان بيبقى عايز حاجة ومش قادر يمتلكها يجيله كآبة وحزن وضيق وغم وووو ... لأنه عايز حاجة ومش قادر يمتلكها ,والعجيب هنا أن الشيطان بيعرض "أنا أعطيك"والشيطان نفسه مستعد أنه يتنازل عنها بينما نحن لا يوجد لدينا أستعداد أن نتنازل عن هذه الأحتياجات ,والحقيقة كان فى وعد فى العهد القديم فى مزمور 2: 8 8اِسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثاً لَكَ وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكاً لَكَ.  وهو هنا بيكلم الأبن "أنت أبنى وأنا اليوم ولدتك" ,والأمم أصلا تابعين للشيطان لكن كان فى وعد للمسيح بأنه سيأخذ هذه الأمم ميراث ليه ولكن ليس من أيدين الشيطان ,صحيح الشيطان حاول يعرض وأن هو متفضل على المسيح بقوله "أعطيك" كل مجد هذا العالم ,لكن السيد المسيح كان شاطر جدا وقال أنا مش حأخذ حاجة إلا من أيدين أبويا ,وكما فعل رب المجد فكل أنسان يستطيع أن يقول للشيطان لأ أنا مش عايز حاجة من أيديك ومش حأخذ حاجة إلا من أيدين أبويا ,والمسيح لما علمنا فى الصلاة الربانية أن أحنا كل يوم نطلب خبز الكفاف ونقول له خبزنا كفافنا ونطلب أننا نأكل من أيديه هو ومش من أيدين أى أحد تانى ,وبنسمع عبارات عجيبة مثل فلان ولى نعمة فلان لأ أنا مش عاوز آكل من أيدين أى حد تانى حتى لو كان بيقدم لى يعنى الحاجة اللى هى مستحيلة بالنسبة لى ولكن أنا عايز لقمة عيش ناشفة ولكن من أيدين ربنا ومش عايز حاجة من أيدين الشيطان ,وفى أرتباطك بشريك حياتك ما تأخذش أى حد من أيدين العالم بالحيلة وبالمكر وبالغش أصل فى ناس بتخطط وبتدبر علشان توصل لشخصية معينة أو ترتبط بشخصية معينة ,فلا تأخذ أى حد إلا من أيدين ربنا ,وظيفتك لا تأخذها إلا من أيدين ربنا , متعتك فى الحياة لا تأخذها إلا من أيدين ربنا لأن رئيس هذا العالم بيعرض وعنده أستعداد أنه يعطى لكن الشاطر هو اللى مايتملكش شىء إلا من أيدين ربنا ,ولو رجعنا بذهننا لسفر التكوين كان فى موقف جميل جدا لأبونا أبراهيم لما رجع من كسركدرلعومر والحرب اللى خاضها وأرجع لوط من الأسر والملك قال له خذ كل السبايا والمقتنيات اللى أنت أحضرتها دى بتاعتك أنت اللى جيبتها بشطارتك بالحرب فخذها فقال له لأ لا أأخذ خيط ولا شراك نعل لئلا تقول أنك قد أغنيت أبراهيم ,وأنا محدش يغنينى غير ربنا ,ولن آخذ إلا من أيدين ربنا ,ولابد أن نأخذ بالنا من التعبيرات اللى قالها الكتاب المقدس ففى قوله أنه أخذه على جبل عالى وأراه ,وهنا مشكلة الرؤيا وحب الملكية يتولد نتيجة الرؤيا ,فكل ما الأنسان بيشوف كل ما يبقى عايز يتملك اللى هو بيشوفه ,وده اللى عملته حواء بالرؤيه فلما نظرت للشجرة وجدتها شهية للنظر وبهجة للعيون! فوقعت تحت شهوة الملكية أو رباط الملكية وأتربطت بالملكية ,فالأنسان اللى عينيه بتنظر كثير وزايغة كثير من غير ضابط ورابط فنجده بيتولد جواه الأحساس بالملكية وبيعيش فى وهم حتى لو ماكانش بيملك شىء ,ونلاحظ لما نراجع الثلاثة تجارب ,أن فى آخر تجربة قالها القديس متى نجد الشيطان تخللى عن المكتوب بينما المسيح ظل متمسكا بالمكتوب ولكن الشيطان فى التجربة التالتة لم يستطيع أن يكمل بالمكتوب وقال له أعطيك كل هذه أن خررت وسجدت لى وده كان عرض مباشر لكن كان رد المسيح مازال متمسك بالمكتوب لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ وهو ده المطلوب من الأنسان الروحى أنه يظل متمسك بالمكتوب إلى النهاية ,والمسيح قال له "اذهب عنى يا شيطان" لأن الشيطان كان عايز يخللى المسيح يسمع كلامه لكن اللى حصل أن الشيطان هو اللى سمع كلام المسيح ففارقه ,ولو نتذكر أن نفس الكلمة أذهب عنى يا شيطان أتقالت لبطرس لما حاول بطرس يمنع المسيح عن الصليب بقوله" حاشاك يا رب أن تصلب" وهو ده هدف الشيطان اللى كان كل هدفه أنه يمنع الصليب ومش عايز الصليب ,وربنا لما قال لبطرس أذهب عنى يا شيطان كان عارف أن بطرس مش هو اللى بيتكلم ,ده الشيطان بيستخدم بطرس وبيتكلم من خلاله علشان هو عايز يعطل الصليب بأى طريقة لأنه ماكانش حا يستحمله لأن فى الصليب فضيحة الشيطان وهزيمته وكمال خلاص الأنسان ,وأن كنا قلنا أن المسيح أبتدأ انتقامه للأنسان من الشيطان بالتجربة على الجبل فكان كمال النصرة اللى أنتصرها المسيح كانت على الصليب على جبل الجلجثة وعلشان كده الشيطان كان بيحاول بكل قوته أنه يمنع المسيح عن عملية الصليب , فأنت عايز الممالك خذها أنا مش عايزها بس بلاش الصليب ,وهو ده اللى كان عايزه الشيطان تعطيل عمل الصليب ,وأذا كان المسيح أخذ الوعد بأن يكون له ممالك العالم "اِسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثاً لَكَ وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكاً لَكَ." والمسيح كان ماشى صح وقال مش حايأخذ حاجة إلا من أيدين الآب فى الوقت اللى يقوله له الآب وهو لا يتعجل المواضيع لأنه ياما بسبب التعجل الأنسان بيضطر أن يمد أيده للشيطان , زى يعقوب كان ليه وعد أنه سيكون البكر ولكن لما أستعجل الوعد مع رفقة مد أيديه للشيطان وكذب وسرق وغش ,وكمان أبراهيم أبو الآباء كان ليه وعد أن من نسله يكون أبن لكن لجأ لحيلة تانية ولم ينتظر أنه يأخذ من أيدين الله , لكن هنا المسيح أخذ الوعد وقال أن فى الوقت المناسب كل ممالك العالم دى حاتبقى ليا لكن مش حأخذها من غير أيدين الآب ومش حأخذها إلا بطريق الصليب والطريق اللى رسمه الآب ليا .
وبعدين يقول الكتاب المقدس فى متى 1ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُ إِبْلِيسُ، وَإِذَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ قَدْ جَاءَتْ فَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُه ودعونا نتوقف عند هذا العدد ونشوف أيه كلمة الملائكة تخدمه دى ومعناها أيه فلكى نوضح المعنى نتخيل أتنين بيلاكموا بعض وبعد المباراة بييجى يهووله وينشفوله العرق ,فهل المقصود بتخدمه كده؟ وأيضا نجد عبارة "وظهر له ملاك الرب يقويه " فى بستان جثيمانى ,هو المسيح ناقص قوة أو محتاج إلى خدمة ,وهل هو لا يستطيع أن يكمل أموره بنفسه ؟ والحقيقة أننا نستطيع أن نفهم معنى الكلام ده من التسبحة اللى أحنا بنقولها فى أسبوع الآلام ,فكلمة تخدمه يعنى تسبحه وتقول له لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة ,ولما بنقول له لك القوة مش معناها أننا بنعطيه القوة لأنه هو مش ناقص قوة علشان يأخذها ,لكن لما بتقول له لك القوة بمعناها بنعترف أن القوة دى بتاعتك وأن المجد ده بتاعك والكرامة والعزة دى بتاعتك ,أذا ليس نحن اللى بنعطيه القوة ولكن هو أعتراف منا ليه أن هذه القوة والعزة والكرامةوالمجد دول بتوعك ولذلك جائت الملائكة تسبح المسيح والنصرة اللى صنعها المسيح  و الأنتصار الجبار الذى صنعه المسيح من أجل البشرية وده نقدر نشوفه فى سفر الرؤيا أصحاح 12: 9- 10 . 9فَطُرِحَ التِّنِّينُ الْعَظِيمُ، الْحَيَّةُ الْقَدِيمَةُ الْمَدْعُوُّ إِبْلِيسَ وَالشَّيْطَانَ، الَّذِي يُضِلُّ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ طُرِحَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَطُرِحَتْ مَعَهُ مَلاَئِكَتُهُ. 10وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً عَظِيماً قَائِلاً فِي السَّمَاءِ: «الآنَ صَارَ خَلاَصُ إِلَهِنَا وَقُدْرَتُهُ وَمُلْكُهُ وَسُلْطَانُ مَسِيحِهِ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ طُرِحَ الْمُشْتَكِي عَلَى إِخْوَتِنَا الَّذِي كَانَ يَشْتَكِي عَلَيْهِمْ أَمَامَ إِلَهِنَا نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً.  بنشوف خدمة الملائكة فى السماء بتعمل أيه هنا وبصوت عظيم ,ومتى حصل الخلاص طبعا بعد هزيمة الشيطان اللى بدأت فى جبل التجربة وأنتهت على الصليب فوق الجلجثة ولذلك المسيح قال للتلاميذ حاجة طمئنتهم وهى " رأيت الشيطان ساقطا كالبرق من السماء" ,يعنى المسيح قال لهم شفت الشيطان واقع وده من قبل الصليب وقبل ما يتصلب لأنه كان أبتدأ فعلا بالتجربة على الجبل عملية النصرة وأن الشيطان أبتدأ يقع "طرح المشتكى" اللى عمال يشتكى , فكانت التجربة التالتة هى تجربة الملكية وأثبات الذات وحب التملك التى أتربطت بها البشرية والمسيح جاء ليفك الرباط ده ويحرر البشرية ,ومحاولات الشيطان المستميته بأستمرار لتعطيل دينونة الصليب لأن معنى أتمام عمليه الصلب هو أقتراب موعد الدينونة له وهذا ما قاله القديس بولس الرسول فى كولوسى 2: 14- 15 14إِذْ مَحَا الصَّكَّ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا فِي الْفَرَائِضِ، الَّذِي كَانَ ضِدّاً لَنَا، وَقَدْ رَفَعَهُ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ مُسَمِّراً ايَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ، 15إِذْ جَرَّدَ الرِّيَاسَاتِ وَالسَّلاَطِينَ اشْهَرَهُمْ جِهَاراً، ظَافِراً بِهِمْ فِيهِ. على الصليب جرد الرئاسات والسلاطين و أشهرهم جهارا يعنى فضحهم علنا ولذلك كان بيخاف جدا من موضوع الصليب لدرجة أنه كان ممكن  يتنازل عن العالم كله ومش عايزه لكن المسيح لا يصلب .
طيب تعالوا كده نفكر شوية بقى فى حاجة تفرحنا أحنا ,فالشيطان بيحاول يربطنا بالوعود من غير ما نعيش الوصية لكن تعالوا نشوف الأنسان اللى حايقدر يعيش الوصية كيف سيأخذ الوعود ؟ كل حاجة وعد بيها الشيطان المسيح حصلت وأخذها المسيح ولكن أخذها من أيدين أبوه طيب أزاى؟ أولا: قال له الشيطان حول الحجارة لخبز ,نجد فعلا المسيح حول الحجارة إلى خبز ولكن ليس بأمر الشيطان أو بنصيحة الشيطان ده هو أشبع خمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين وأستطاع أن يوجد خبز وأكثر من كده أنه أتكلم عن نفسه زى ما قلنا وتخيلنا أنه بيشاور على نفسه عند قوله عبارة بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله أنه" هو خبز الحياة" وأنه أوجد خبز للحياة ولكن ليس على مستوى الأكل وكل واحد يأكله يرجع يجوع تانى ويموت لأ ده كل اللى يأكل منه يشبع ومايجوعش أبدا وهوقال فى يوحنا 6: 35 35فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: « أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً. 
ثانيا: لما قال له طيب حانشوف الملائكة حاتخدمك وتشيلك أو لأ وفعلا الملائكة جائت وخدمته يعنى المسيح أخذ الوعد .
ثالثا: وهو الأجمل من كده وكده هو قال له أعطيك كل ممالك العالم لو خررت وسجدت لى ,والمسيح أخذ كل ممالك العالم وفى آية لطيفة فى سفر الرؤيا بتوضح ذلك صراحة 11: 15 15ثُمَّ بَوَّقَ الْمَلاَكُ السَّابِعُ، فَحَدَثَتْ أَصْوَاتٌ عَظِيمَةٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ قَائِلَةً: «قَدْ صَارَتْ مَمَالِكُ الْعَالَمِ لِرَبِّنَا وَمَسِيحِهِ، فَسَيَمْلِكُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ».  لما بيتكلم عن نهاية الأزمنة أنه قد صارت ممالك العالم للمسيح وأخذها من أيدين ربنا وليس من أيدين الشيطان لأنها أخذها بطريق الصليب ولذلك يجب أن نطمئن أن وعود ربنا لن تنفذ إلا للأنسان اللى بيعيش الوصية ,والشيطان يا جماعة بيحاول يخلينا نحيا حياة روحية غلط وأن أحنا فقط نتمسك فى وعود من غير مانعيش الوصية وده ما ينفعش ولنضع أمامنا ذلك أن الوعود ليست إلا للأنسان العائش بحسب الوصية ,وتقوللى ما أنا صليت وطلبت الموضوع ده من ربنا مش هو بيقول أطلبوا تأخذوا ,طيب ما هو لم يعطينى ,ومش عارف ليه لم يعطينى أكيد كلامه مش صح ,, لأ يا أخى كلامه صح بس أنت اللى مش عايش الوصية ,لأن وعود الله للأنسان اللى بيعيش فى الوصية ومش لأى حد ,هى دى خطورة كل أنسان بيمسك حته فى الآية أو بيمسك آية ويترك الباقى ..لأ لازم تأخذ وتمسك فى الكتاب المقدس ككل ,ولازم تأخذ الدرس من الشيطان أنه لم يستطيع أن يكمل بالمكتوب وجاء وقت وتنازل عن المكتوب ولم يستطع أنه يجيب مكتوب تانى وكان مصيره أقتراب موعد دينونته ,ولكن السيد المسيح للحظة الأخيرة متمسك بالمكتوب ,ده اللى شفناه فى التجربة الأولى لما حاول ييأسه من صلاح أبوه وقال له أبوك ما بيهتمش بيك وسايبك جوعان وفى التجربة التانية حاول يخليه يتجرأ على قوة أبوه وشوف قوة أبوك ده وهل سيرسل لك ملائكة والا لأ  وفى التجربة التالتة حاول يحوله عن مجد أبيه ,وأعطينى المجد ده وخر وأسجد لى وأقبل المشورة منى وأنا سأعطيك ممالك العالم اللى أنت عايزها ,ولكن كان الميبح أوكنا أحنا مستخبيين فى المسيح ,وبيقول لنا لأ أنا واثق فى محبة أبويا وعنايته وأنا واثق فى قوة أبويا ولن أعطى مجد لآخر غير لأبى ومن هنا نقدر نفهم ليه المسيح أتجرب بالرغم من أن الآية بتقول لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ ولكنه كان بيتجرب بدلا منى ولكى يعطينى هذه النصرة ولذلك لما وقف يوعظ فى بداية خدمته بعد التجربة على الجبل على طول قال لهم "اليوم قد تم هذا فى مسامعكم" و"أرسلنى لأفك المربوطين" و "لأحل المأسورين" و"أنادى للمنسحقين" اللى أتذلوا برباطات الخطية وأنا بأبشرهم أن أنا بأفك ,وعلشان كده الخلاص اللى تمه المسيح بالنسبة لنا من الخطية قد تم على مرحلتين وأحنا تمللى لما بننظر فى صلاة الساعة السادسة نحو صليب المسيح نقوله بآلامك الشافية والمحيية ,لأن فى آلام جازها المسيح بدلا منا ليها نوعين 1- آلام شافية : وهى اللى أبتدأ فيها يداوى الجروح ويفك رباطات الخطية وكل رباط كان متكتف بيه الأنسان جاء المسيح ليفكه وهو أول مرحلة فى الخلاص أنه فك الرباطات ولذلك هى آلام بتشفى ودى كانت فى التجربة على الجبل  2- آلام محيية: وبعد ما فك رباطات الخطية أبطل الخطية وأبطل سلطانها نهائى والخطية لن تسودكم فيما بعد وذلك على الصليب و لذلك بنسميها آلام محيية وهى التى أعطت حياة, آه لو الأنسان يفهم خطة الله لخلاصه والتدبير اللى بيعمله ربنا فى حياتك من أجل أنه يحررك ويفك كل رباط أتربطت بيه ومش بس كده ولكن أيضا يعطيك حياة ,وهنا المعنى الجميل والشىء العملى اللى أحنا نخرج بيه ,ساعات كثيرة بنسأل ليه المسيح صام ؟وأحنا بنصوم ليه؟ ونجد آراء كثيرة ويقعدوا يتفلسفوا فى الصيام ,وأصل الصيام ده حكمة من ربنا لأنه صحى يعنى والأنسان بيبقى خفيف فيه أو يعنى علشان الواحد يقدر يتدرب ويقوى أرادته وعلشان يواجه الخطية ,,,, أرادة أيه هو الأنسان فيه أرادة خالص دى أرادته أرادة ميته بالخطية ,ولكن المعنى الأخطر للصيام : هو كل أنسان يشترك فى صوم المسيح ينال نصرة المسيح وده على المعنى اللاهوتى والسر العميق اللى أحنا بنصوم علشانه ومش علشان فرض أو تأدية واجب أو نأخذ بركة أو نقوى الأرادة أو معرفش نعمل الكلام ده كله ,لكن السر الخطير أن أنا بأصوم مشترك فى صوم المسيح اللى صام عنى وبأنال نصرة المسيح اللى أنتصر عنى ولازم الحتة دى تكون واضحة لأن الناس التانية ما هى بتصوم وبتصوم شهر كامل وبتصومه لحد المدفع أو لحد الغروب ,وده ما ينفعش لأنهم لن يستطسعوا أن يأخذوا منه نصرة لأنهم ما بيشتركوش مع المسيح وبيكون صايم وكل البلاوى جواه ومفيهوش قوة المسيح وأحنا للأسف أتأثرنا بهذه الأفكار وأصبحنا نتكلم عن فوائد الصوم ومعرفش أيه وجوعوا تصحوا والكلام الفاضى ده وتركنا عمق الصيام اللى هو أن الصوم هو أشتراك فى عمل المسيح فبأنال نصرة المسيح ,والمشكلة أن الواحد بيبتدأ الصيام ومالهوش نفس ومش عايز يصوم ونقعد نمد فى الفترة دى ونأخذ حل أيه وبنتلكك ,لكن الواحد لو شاعر بصوم المسيح وما فيه من نصرة ,فكل واحد مشترك فى صيام المسيح ويصوم مع المسيح وينتصر مع المسيح ,هو ده الأنسان اللى ليه رغبة فى أنه يصوم ويشترك فى هذا السر اللى هو حياة النصرة وحياة الغلبة ,فاللى بيصوم مع المسيح بينتصر على التجارب وينتصر على الشيطان لأن آلام المسيح بالنسبة له آلام شافية ومحيية ,وماكانيتش معركة المسيح مع الشيطان أو عراك ظاهرى مجرد شكليات كده .. لأ,, الحقيقة المسيح دخل فى التجربة بل فى عمق التجربة ولذلك فى أنجيل لوقا بيقول 13وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ إِبْلِيسُ كُلَّ تَجْرِبَةٍ فَارَقَهُ إِلَى حِينٍ.  وأكمل يعنى وصل لدرجة الكمال وأكمل كل تجربة عن الأنسان ولذلك لينا تعزية كبيرة جدا فى تجربة المسيح على الجبل ,وبعدين المسيح ينظر لك وينظر لى ويقول لك تعالى يا أبنى أنت متجرب بأيه ؟ أنت تعبان من أيه وزعلان من أيه؟ اللى أنت زعلان منه أنا شيلته لك ,فلو مجرب بالشهوة .. أنا دخلت حرب الشهوة ,فو مجرب بالفقر وبالأحتياجات المادية ده أتولدت فى مزود للبهايم علشان أسيب مكانى لحد تانى  ,فلو مجرب بالألم وبتتألم ..ده أنا دخلت إلى عمق الألم ,فلو مجرب بالتخللى والناس كلها سابيتك ومحدش بيعبرك ومحدش بيحترمك .. أنا برضه فى وقت تركونى وحدى وأتخللوا عنى ,فلو مجرب بالظلم وحاسس أنك مظلوم .. يوه ده أنا أتظلمت ولم أفتح فاى ,فلو مجرب بالأهانة والناس هانتك وجرحتك .. ده أنا كانوا بيشتمونى وبيهينونى ,هل قدمت محبة للناس والناس رفضت هذه المحبة أو فهمتها غلط ..ده أنا ياما قدمت حب وقدمت خدمة وقالوا عليا بعلزبول رئيس الشياطين ,وقالوا عنى محب للعشارين والخطاة وأتكلموا عنى وقالوا أن أنا مجنون ومختل العقل ,فلو مجرب أن الناس بتستهزأ بيك ..ده أنا أستهزأوا بيا ,هل مش لاقى حد يحبك ؟ وأنا برضه ماحدش كان بيحبنى ,وللأسف لحد دلوقتى محدش بيحب ربنا ,وكلنا بنحب ربنا للمصلحة العامة أو النفع الذاتى لكن محدش بيحب ربنا لشخص ربنا ,فلو مجرب بالخطية ..ده أنا دخلت تجربة الخطية لعمقها ,,ولو يكون الواحد فينا يعنى ملابسة وسخة وتيجى عليه شوية وساخة تانية فمتفرق شمعاه ما هى وسخة من الأول ,, لكن واحد ملابسه كلها بيضاء وجائت عليها نقطة سودة واحدة أو نقطة وساخة واحدة حاتتعبه جدا ..فحال بقى المسيح اللى ملابسه كلها بيضاء وأنسكبت عليها وساخة العالم كله ,,طبعا أتجرب بالخطية ,وعلشان كده بيقول فى العبرانيين 2: 18 18لأَنَّهُ فِي مَا هُوَ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ مُجَرَّباً يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُعِينَ الْمُجَرَّبِينَ. وعلشان كده ربنا بيقول لكل واحد فينا تعالى يا حبيبى بتجربتك وحتلاقى ليك مكان عندى وأنا أقدر أعينك لأنه تألم مجربا فى كل شىء مثلنا ,فهو الوحيد اللى يقدر يرفعنا لأنه يعرف اللى جوانا ,وولو أنت قمت بزيارة واحد تعبان وعنده مغص كلوى وشايفه عمال يتلوى فى السرير وأنت يعنى عايز تعزيه وتخفف عنه فتقول له يا عم سيبك ده شوية برد وحاج بسيطة فيقول لك أسكت أصل أنت مجربتش ومتعرفش اللى فيا ومتقدرش تعزينى وأنت بتتكلم من واقع الخيال ومشفتش اللى أنا فيه ,,لكن مانقدرش نقولها للمسيح 18لأَنَّهُ فِي مَا هُوَ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ مُجَرَّباً يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُعِينَ الْمُجَرَّبِينَ.  وعلشان كده فى تجربة المسيح ليه ,أحنا لينا فيها فرحة كبيرة جدا ونصرة كبيرة لكل نفس مجربة فى أى شىء أن كان ,فحاتلاقى المسيح  بيشترك فيه ولذلك بيقول فى أشعياء 63: 9 "فى كُلِّ ضِيقِهِمْ تَضَايَقَ وَمَلاَكُ حَضْرَتِهِ خَلَّصَهُمْ. بِمَحَبَّتِهِ وَرَأْفَتِهِ هُوَ فَكَّهُمْ وَرَفَعَهُمْ وَحَمَلَهُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ الْقَدِيمَةِ . فى كل ضيقهم تضايق , يعنى كل اللى بيقع عليك بيقع عليه وكل اللى بيضايقك بيضايقه ,وعلشان كده هو الوحيد اللى تقدر تأخذ منه تعزية وتأخذ منه نصرة وهو الوحيد اللى يقدر يرفعك فوق التجربة .
الحقيقة تجربة المسيح هذه يمكن تكون قصة أحنا بنقولها كده فى مدارس الأحد وبنعديها ,ولكن أحنا فعلا بزلنا مجهود ونظرنا أليها كويس جدا حنلاقى فيها معنى خلاص الأنسان كله ,ولو عايزين تفرحوا أكثر أعملوا مقارنة مابين شعب أسرائيل فى العهد القديم وبين تجربة المسيح على الجبل ,حتجدوا أن المسيح كان بيعيش اللى عاشه شعب أسرائيل ,شعب أسرائيل عدى البحر الأحمر ,وده مثال المعمودية ,فالمسيح أتعمد ,وبعدين دخلوا برية سينا ,وأيضا المسيح ذهب للبرية بعد المعمودية ,ومكثوا فى البرية أربعين سنة والمسيح مكث فى البرية أربعين يوم ,وأول تجربة أتجرب بيها شعب أسرائيل فى البرية كانت الأكل لما جاعوا وهى تجربة الجسد وتجربة الشهوة ,وكانت أول تجربة أتجرب بيها المسيح كانت تجربة الأكل  ,ولو قعدنا ندرس تاريخ شعب أسرائيل اللى جرب بالمجد الباطل لما عملوا العجل الذهبى ,وشعب أسرائيل اللى جرب بتجربة الشك والله فى وسطهم أم لا وفى وقت قالوا ربنا موجود والا مش موجود ,وشعب أسرائيل اللى جرب بتجربة الملكية ولحد دلوقتى أكثر شعب يمتلك هو شعب أسرائيل وكل أقتصاد العالم فى أيديهم ,ولذلك جاء المسيح يحمل سقطات شعبة فى داخلة وأيضا نفس التجارب اللى أتعرض بيها آدم وحواء واللى أتعرض ليها شعب أسرائيل كنموذج للأنسان اللى ساير مع الله ,فجاء المسيح لكى يتمم كل هذه الرموز وكل هذه النبوات ,ولكن فى حاجة عملية حلوة كان فى أربعة أشياء ظاهرين أو نقدر ننتصر بيهم فى فترة الصوم ,هم 1- الخلوة  2- الصلاة 3- الصوم 4- الكلمة ,وهذه هى اللى عاش بيهم المسيح  فالخلوة أنه كان قاعد فى البرية لوحده ,والصلاة وهو بيصلى أنفتحت السماء ليه ,الصوم فقد صام أربعين يوم ,وكل اللى فاتوا مربوطين بالكلمة وهى "مكتوب ", وبأكرر تانى الأنسان اللى عايز ينال حياة النصرة فلازم الأربعة حاجات هذه يعيشهم كويس مع المسيح ومش لوحده ,يعنى خلوة مع المسيح وصوم مع المسيح وصلاة مع المسيح وكلمة مقروءة مع المسيح ومش لوحده لأنه لا يحسب لأى أنسان جهاد أن لم يجاهد قانونيا ,وقانونية الجهاد هو ظهور المسيح فى هذا الجهاد الروحى ,فالمسيح أنتصر وأعطى هذه النصرة للأنسان وبيهديها ليه وبيشترك معاه فى خلوته وصومه و صلاته وبيشترك معاه فى قرائته لكلمته ,وكانت التجربة على الجبل بداية طريق النصرة اللى جازها المسيح وأكملها على خشبة الصليب يوم الجلجثة ولذلك أنظروا كثيرا فى الموضوع ده وراجعوه مرة وأتنين وتلاته وأتأملوا فيه وفكروا فيه لأن ده بداية فك الرباطات اللى الأنسان أتربط بيها بسبب التجربة وسقوطه فى الخطية .
 والى اللقاء مع تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الثالث من الصيام الكبير الأبن الضال راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا كل المجد آمين 
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس
*


----------



## fikry (4 مارس 2014)

كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين


----------

